# Les Ventilos de mon powermac ne s'arrêtent plus



## xilea (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai depuis peu un gros soucis sur un powermac G5 bipro 2,3ghz acheté en octobre 2005. Les ventilos tournent à donf, ils font un bruit insupportable, et ce dès l'allumage (avant même que le système ne se charge)
J'ai cherché sur les forums mais impossible de les calmer malgré des redémarrages successifs, j'ai zappé la Pram, passé Onyx, réinitialisé la SMU comme indiqué sur l'apple support et nettoyé l'intérieur du mac à la bombe à air... Rien j'ai toujours l'impression d'avoir un aspirateur sous le bureau.

Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur. je l'amènerais bien en SAV mais ils veulent me le garder 10 jours et là avec le taf que j'ai ce n'est pas vraiment le moment.

Merci à tous, j'ai épuisé mon tube d'aspirines et là je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Le Xi


----------



## alex.sc (24 Septembre 2007)

As tu passer l'aspirateur sur le radiateur du processeur ?
et sur les trous de la fa&#231;ade ?


----------



## xilea (24 Septembre 2007)

alex.sc a dit:


> As tu passer l'aspirateur sur le radiateur du processeur ?
> et sur les trous de la façade ?



Je n'ai pas passé l'aspirateur mais j'ai ouvert l'ordi et soufflé partout avec une bombe à air.
Il n'a pas l'air d'y avoir de gros tas de poussière


----------



## Basvil (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Que donne un Hardware Test avec le CD1?


----------



## xilea (24 Septembre 2007)

Basvil a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Que donne un Hardware Test avec le CD1?



Tout est normal
Je comprends plus rien.
Le processeurs ne sont même pas chaud istat les annonce à 50°
Pas de soucis hard apparemment
Et je me dis que ça ne peut pas vraiment être le systeme puisque ça souffle même si je démarre sur le disque systeme ou en mode target


----------



## tremendus (24 Septembre 2007)

Après tout ce que tu as fait il reste oui la possibilité mécanique d'un ventillo encrassé
et qui doit surbosser pour assurer, tu fumes ? tu as vu la "tête" du ventilo ?

Il y a une petite appli (faut que je retrouve son nom) qui permet d'avoir la température
de sa machine, peut être à voir pour comparer avec ceux qui ont la même bête que toi...

Ça y est ça m'est revenu ! :

Temperature Monitor tout simplement :

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19994


----------



## xilea (24 Septembre 2007)

Voila ce que me dit temperature monitor:
CPUA 41°
CPUB 37°

Et non je ne fume pas.

J'ai regardé les ventilos, s'ils étaient vraiment encrassés je le verrais ?


----------



## xilea (25 Septembre 2007)

Je suis bon pour bosser avec des boules Quies alors ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2007)

Un reset de la carte mère ?


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

As tu regard&#233; dans le moniteur d'activit&#233; si tu n'as pas une application ou une t&#226;che qui tournerait en arri&#232;re plan ?

Et au d&#233;marrage si tu n'as pas une application qui se chargerait et qui rendrait fou :modo: tes ventilos ?


----------



## xilea (25 Septembre 2007)

Ça par contre je ne sais pas comment faire. Pourrais tu m'expliquer stp.
C'est pas dangereux pour ma machine ?


----------



## xilea (25 Septembre 2007)

Le problème c'est que les ventilos s'emballent dès que j'appuie sur le bouton d'allumage. Aucune appli n'est chargée à ce moment là, même avant que le système ne se charge et ça le fait même si je démarre sur un disque système ou en mode target.

Au niveau du moniteur d'activité là je suis à 75% inactif. On ne peut pas dire que je sollicite franchement la machine


----------



## xilea (26 Septembre 2007)

Après avoir remis le nez dans mon mac ce matin (sans succès) je m'aperçois que le ventilo qui fait le plus de bruit est celui du haut.
Il y a 3 ventilo dans un power mac bi pro : 2 en face de chaque processeur, 1 au dessus.
J'ai redémarré mon mac pour essayer sans le bloc démontable du bas et il faisait autant de barouf ?

Est ce que vous y comprenez quelque chose vous ?


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Et bien non, je ne comprends pas.

Tu te sers de cette machine professionnellement ?

Sinon, un petit tour chez ton revendeur apple, une demande de devis pour voir ce qui deconne, je pense qu'ils seront aptes &#224; t'informer de ce qui ne va pas sur ta machine.

edit : ah oui d&#233;sol&#233;e, c'est une machine pro :sick:


----------



## xilea (26 Septembre 2007)

Oui je m'en sert pour le taf
J'ai posé la question à un revendeur il m'a annoncé 10 jours d'immobilisation de la machine !

C'est juste pas possible.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

En tant que professionnel, ne peux tu pas avoir une machine de pr&#234;t pendant la r&#233;paration de ton powermac ? ou alors en location ?

(pense &#224; faire des sauvegardes )


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2007)

xilea a dit:


> Ça par contre je ne sais pas comment faire. Pourrais tu m'expliquer stp.
> C'est pas dangereux pour ma machine ?



Non pas dangereux, c'est un bouton sur la carte mère, faut appuyer juste une fois et voir ensuite. Moi j'ai pas de PM G5, je sais pas où se trouve exactement ce bouton, mais quelqu'un pourrait sûrement te renseigner ici, ça serait bien d'essayer au moins ça.


----------



## xilea (27 Septembre 2007)

Merci du conseil, si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment faire, je suis preneur.
J'ai effectivement appuyé sur un boutin mais je ne sais pas si c'est le bon. Il est en dessous des slots de RAM et ça correspond à la procédure de reset de la SMU comme indiqué sur la procédure suivante

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300341


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2007)

Le SMU c'est le gestionnaire d'&#233;nergie.

Mais tu as bien fait de le faire car :


 		Elle indique &#224; l&#8217;ordinateur quand s&#8217;allumer, s&#8217;&#233;teindre, suspendre son activit&#233;, reprendre son activit&#233;, &#234;tre inactif, etc.
 		Elle g&#232;re les r&#233;initialisations du syst&#232;me &#224; partir de plusieurs commandes.
 		Elle contr&#244;le le ventilateur.

Doit y avoir un bouton pour reset carte m&#232;re.

Faudrait vraiment savoir d'o&#249; vient ce bruit...


----------



## xilea (28 Septembre 2007)

Ben j'vois pas d'autres boutons sur la carte mère...


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2007)

Et le reset de la SMU n'a eu aucun effet ?


----------



## xilea (28 Septembre 2007)

J'ai essayé les 2 techniques à savoir laisser la prise de l'ordi débranchée + de 2 minutes et presser le boutons sous les slots memoire
mais non rien de rien...


----------



## alex.sc (28 Septembre 2007)

as tu retire la pile avant d appuyer sur les boutons ?


----------



## xilea (28 Septembre 2007)

A non je n'ai pas retiré la pile
C'est où la pile ?


----------



## flor (1 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si cela va taider mais jai eu le même problème  sur mon mac pro  quant, jai installé boot camp un bruit de 747 au décollage  à chaque démarrage du mac, jai viré boot camp et une mise à jour est apparue pour mes ventilo, jai fait cette mise à jour et depuis nickel


----------



## flor (1 Octobre 2007)

la mise à jour était " MAJ du programme interne de l EFI " peut etre que


----------



## MamaCass (1 Octobre 2007)

Cette mise &#224; jour &#233;tait pour le macpro (EFI) pas pour les powermac (openfirmware)


----------



## flor (1 Octobre 2007)

As tu eu de l'orage ?  car si oui cela peut venir de ton alimentation ou de ta carte-mère qui aurait reçu un coup de  frisette lol ou peut etre manque de pâte thermique sous le proc ?


----------



## xilea (3 Octobre 2007)

Je ne comprends pas tout ce que tu me dis
C'est quoi la pate sous le proc ?

En gros y a des chances que ce soit la carte mère à changer. Ça va me couter un oeil ça.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2007)

La p&#226;te thermique mise sur le processeur sert &#224; le refroidir via le refroidisseur (gros ventilateur) qui se trouve au dessus du processeur.


----------



## ROB 59 (3 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour
Un ventilateur est aussi commander par une sonde ?
Est ce celle ci qui poserait probleme !?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2007)

Oui tout &#224; fait, la sonde d&#233;tecte la demande et met en route ou acc&#233;l&#232;re les ventilos en fonction.

C'est pour &#231;a que je pense &#224; un probl&#232;me soft.

Au fait, Xilea, on a parl&#233; de reinstaller Mac OS X ?


----------



## xilea (3 Octobre 2007)

Non c'est vrai ça je ne l'ai pas encore fait
Formater le disque et réinstaller un systeme propre.
En fait comme le fait de démarrer sur le disque systeme ne change rien je me disais que réinstaller à nouveau le systeme ne changerait pas grand chose non plus


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2007)

xilea a dit:


> Non c'est vrai ça je ne l'ai pas encore fait
> Formater le disque et réinstaller un systeme propre.
> En fait comme le fait de démarrer sur le disque systeme ne change rien je me disais que réinstaller à nouveau le systeme ne changerait pas grand chose non plus



Hum je doute aussi...


----------



## Basvil (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
En effet le démarrage sur un autre disque ne changera rien au probblème.
Ayant eu le même problème, la carte mère a été changée car le port mémoire était HS.
Bon courage


----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2007)

xilea a dit:


> Non c'est vrai ça je ne l'ai pas encore fait
> Formater le disque et réinstaller un systeme propre.
> En fait comme le fait de démarrer sur le disque systeme ne change rien je me disais que réinstaller à nouveau le systeme ne changerait pas grand chose non plus



Ah oui j'avais oublié que tu avais testé sur disque dur externe, désolée :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (4 Octobre 2007)

Il n'y a plus qu'a saboter la sonde


----------



## xilea (8 Octobre 2007)

Et tu sais comment je peux pirater cette sonde


----------



## CERDAN (8 Octobre 2007)

Ben y a pas 36 solutions, tu choisis une poubelle et un s&#233;cateur.


----------



## xilea (11 Octobre 2007)

T'es sérieux ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2007)

Je te rassure, Cerdan d&#233;conne 

Ben moi je ne vois plus de solution, &#224; part essayer de l'emmener (d&#232;s que tu es dispo) chez ton revendeur agr&#233;&#233; et de faire un devis.

 Bon courage


----------



## CERDAN (11 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je te rassure, Cerdan déconne
> 
> Ben moi je ne vois plus de solution, à part essayer de l'emmener (dès que tu es dispo) chez ton revendeur agréé et de faire un devis.
> 
> Bon courage



 ........


----------



## xilea (14 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ........



Ben j'crois que j'ai plus trop le choix effectivement.
Merci en tout cas de vos conseils, je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci  J'aimerais vraiment savoir ce qu'il se passe sur ton Mac :mouais:

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## lauleg (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Tiens, c'est bizarre ça... J'ai exactement le même problème. 
Suite un soucis de mise en route de mon Mac, j'ai fait un reset du SMU et depuis, mes ventilos tournet à fond les ballons   

Aucune modification n'a été faite sur le système.

Je vois que la réinstallation de Mac OSX ne change rien... Bizarre quand même tout ça !

J'ose espérer qu'un reste du SMU ne flingue pas la carte mère quand meme :mouais:​


----------

